# Pine Log WMA



## HOWCO (Dec 1, 2004)

Can someone please explain why the gates are always locked at pine log WMA. I understand poaching and litter and mix use and 
I am not talking about the extemely low number of days that are open to gun hunting. I am just wanting to gain access to the WMA for some small game hunting with my son and the walk in is just to much for a little guy.
I am trying to pass on my love for the sport to my childern. The back gate does not even have a spot for one truck to park!!!!!!!!
Each time I have been up over the past two years I have had trucks pass me on the way in or out that have past the gates and broken the law. At this point I can't say that I blame them. The area provides great small games hunting, Fishing , Hog hunting but only if you are willing to break the law and go around the gates. Maybe I am wrong but I think that the areas were set aside to enjoy , If you could only see my sons eyes when we drive up and the gates are locked. Theres no joy in that or having all of this wonderful WMA land in NW GA and not being able to get to it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry for the VENT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JonnyCatch5 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Gates closed*

i live right down the road from the the WMA, the gates are closed all year exept on the the deer and turkey hunts. i have to walk 3 mile just to get to where i trout fish. i dont know why.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 2, 2004)

The gates are locked due to Mr. Neal and Aubrey Corp. wanting them kept locked. Not sure why they want them locked, but since the state leases the land they pretty much have to respect the landowners wishes. Have you seen trucks go around the gates? I have not seen any areas where they could get by them. You may be seeing Aubrey employees or other friends of the Neals getting through the gates with a key. : 

Last year they did open at least the main gate and possibly the other gates during the month of Jan. Also, the gates are usually open about a week before the gun hunts.

If you are not looking for a hog, then you might want to head to either Allatoona WMA or better yet, Paulding Forest for small game hunting. I think the small game hunting is better at Paulding than Pine Log is anyway.


----------



## HOWCO (Dec 2, 2004)

*Gates*

The guys last year were just going around the gates or over the ditch on the back feilds. In November it looks like someone fixed that problem with a tractor and a little dirt!!! However the last truck that we saw( (around two weeks ago) was carrying a dog box with Two pitbulls  ( looking for HOGS) I think that I am correct in saying that pitbulls are not allowed on WMA land . But it's not the type of thing I wanted to take on in front of my son.
Thanks for the replys !


----------



## JonnyCatch5 (Dec 3, 2004)

*Allatoona WMA*

DL is right, you would be better off to go right up the road to the wilderness camp area of the allatoona wma for small game, squirrels hunting is excellent!!! for a good hunt, walk around the lake banks looking for squirrels, this time of year the water is pulled down.


----------

